# Compilateur Ada pour OSX



## Webintosh (23 Novembre 2001)

Je suis à la recherche d'un compilateur ADA pour MacOSX, en effet, gnat existe pour UNIX (Solaris par exemple) et j'aimerais pouvoir l'installer afin de pouvoir faire mes exercices de programmation.
(soit dit en passant, je suis en 1ère des études info à l'EPFL).
Et encore une chose, nous (les étudiants) avons accès en SSH à une salle de machine SUN sous solaris et j'aimerais bien pouvoir ouvrir les applications en remote seulement le problème c'est que malgré mon installation (longue et difficultueuse) de xfree86 et gnome, les application qui utilise l'interface graphique CDE ne veulent pas s'afficher !!!
Des propositions ?


----------



## Einbert (23 Novembre 2001)

C'est vrai qu'en première du poly à Lausanne, vous commencer toujours par Ada, comme ceux de l'EPFZ commence toujours par Oberon (normal, c'est the langage développer par le poly de Zurich), comme nous à l'uni de Fribourg, ben on a commencé par Scheme...
Concernant un compilateur Ada sur OS X, il n'y en a pas encore (ça j'en suis presque sûr), mais lorsque gcc 3.1 sortira (je n'arrête de le répéter partout, je sais) et qu'on pourra effectivement l'installer sur OS X comme annoncé en ce moment, ben celui-ci aura déjà un compilateur Ada incorporé...Ce qui résoudra ton problème de compilateur...
Concernant ton autre problème va faire un tour ici ; j'avais aussi le même problème en ce temps... Je peux par exemple ouvrir workshop sur mon bureau...

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2001)

Merci Einbert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Juste une petite precision de vocabulaire.
Ce que tu importes des stations Sun(R) c'est pas les fenetre CDE, qui n'est que le window manager, mais les fenetres X windows (seulement le contenu de la fenetres, pas les bords). Ces fenetres sont alors prises en charge par ton window manager (gnome, si j'ai suivi?). voila...
la suite sur le lien d'Einbert...


----------

